# PC for my Dad



## Smartbomb (May 7, 2008)

So far I have racked up 2 components for my 75 year old dads' new gaming PC... His new MB is an Asus P5N32-E SLI and have a Q6600 on the way to slap into it. Any recomendations on a 2 gig memory kit for this would be nice. Want to keep his cost list down. Paid $120 for the MB and $200 for the CPU want to keep his memory $80 and under if possible. Will be recycling his HD, optical, and Nvidia 7800GS from his old rig. Also will be needing PSU in the less than $80 range also. Will be looking to swap out his GPU later on.
The only other thing is his Tower Case Bl*ws goats and is insufficient to OC his Quad. Need a cheap case to keep that puppy cool. Thanx


----------



## blkhogan (May 8, 2008)

> So far I have racked up 2 components for my 75 year old dads' new gaming PC...


 Tell the truth... is it for him? Or is it for you? 
You can get some pretty good memory for the price you listed. Look for Crucial, Corsair, OCZ or Super Talent to name a few. 
For a psu http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341012 a basic one.
As for the case Full or Mid tower?


----------



## Smartbomb (May 8, 2008)

LOL... If you check my specs I am well equiped. I know it sounds odd but he loves racing games. I think a mid tower should do him


----------



## blkhogan (May 8, 2008)

Great Case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163093.
Not sure of your budget for the case. Anything Silverstone, Lian Li is a good investment. Also a brand called Enermax makes some good airflow cooling cases. The are less known but they make a quality case.


----------



## spearman914 (May 8, 2008)

If you are going to do high speed gaming get these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227299&Tpk=ocz+flex+II
Regular gaming:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166


----------



## Smartbomb (May 8, 2008)

Man, looks like he might have to spend a little more than anticipated... Thanx again for all the suggestions guys!!!! 
What about this case... it's pretty cheap and close enough that I can pick it up saving shipping
http://www.lucomputers.com/product_parts_detail.asp?class=1&pro_class=159&id=6606&parent_id=159
or this memory http://www.lucomputers.com/product_parts_detail.asp?class=1&pro_class=96&id=5239&parent_id=96
and PSU http://www.lucomputers.com/product_parts_detail.asp?class=1&pro_class=163&id=5440&parent_id=163
Any other thoughts are apreciated... was looking also at the coolermaster 600w which is cheap, but I am unsure of it's reliablity.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 8, 2008)

Hold off on that case, power supply and ram. I got something you may be interested in .....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129024

RAM ...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145175


----------



## Smartbomb (May 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hold off on that case, power supply and ram. I got something you may be interested in .....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129024
> 
> ...



I will have to try looking these up on NCIX... I am living in Canada and Newegg won't ship here from as far as I know... Thanx!!!!!!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 8, 2008)

Ahhh, I gotcha. Im pretty sure you can order from buy.com also.

EDIT: Darn, they don't.



> Buy.com ships within the continental United States, Alaska and Hawaii only. At this time we are unable to process International shipments and orders going to Guam, Puerto Rico, and the Virgin Islands.



EDIT 2: Here's that case at NCIX. http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=24294&vpn=SONATA III 500&manufacture=ANTEC


----------



## Smartbomb (May 8, 2008)

OK guys... he went to the casino today LOL and won $400, So this system looks like this now as the stuff is already ordered
Asus P5N32-E $120
Q6600 $200
Arctic 7 pro Intel $23
AS5 (I have some left)
Antec earthwatts 500 $80
Ocz platinum XTC 1066 2 gigs $70
Thermaltake Matrix (I know it's flimsy but so is he at his age) It has 12cm intake and exaust for $80
His old HD, optical and Geforce 7800GS
How are we lookin? he doesn't want me to OC any higher than 3.2Ghz as he is a little scared.
This is all in Canadian Dollars which is just barely below par with USD
Still trying to talk him into a Nvidia 8800GT
EDIT: I went with the OCZ kit because I have seen lots of good reviews of this kit and his MB infact it is supposed to hit upwards of 1250mhz and if it does I will be a little jealous as the best I can squeeze outta my reaperX on my 680i is 1120mhz
EDIT2: man oh man, all of this to get Test Drive Unlimited and NFS ProStreet running better hehe


----------



## Smartbomb (May 8, 2008)

I just want to thank all you guys again for putting your time into this!!!!!


----------



## Smartbomb (May 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ahhh, I gotcha. Im pretty sure you can order from buy.com also.
> 
> EDIT: Darn, they don't.
> 
> ...


Man wish I looked a little more closely at this... didn't realize it came with the PSU. Crap, nice find dood!!!!!!!


----------



## steelkane (May 9, 2008)

Looks like a nice setup,, if you have any trouble with the ocz memory, try them in the second set of slots


----------



## btarunr (May 9, 2008)

I wish my 75 yr old was that interesting.

Anyway, if you don't have brand preferences, here goes:

TOPower XPT 600W

TEAM Xtreem DK 2x 1GB PC2-8500 This kit has bad reviews but the talk of town is, when you run these modules at the right voltage, they rock.

Cases are  matter of personal taste.

I feel, for under $70, Antec Three Hundred , RAIDmax Sagittarius , etc look cool.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> Man wish I looked a little more closely at this... didn't realize it came with the PSU. Crap, nice find dood!!!!!!!



Thats the only reason why I linked it to you. If it didnt come with the psu that would be a crazy price.


----------



## Smartbomb (May 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thats the only reason why I linked it to you. If it didnt come with the psu that would be a crazy price.



Unfortunatly all that stuff is already on order... I checked your link and saw the price and considering the Antec Sonata and the TT Tsunami are very similar and the TT case has a price like that I thought it nice but pricey... again proving my brain doesn't fire on all cylinders


----------



## Smartbomb (May 9, 2008)

btarunr said:


> I wish my 75 yr old was that interesting.
> 
> Anyway, if you don't have brand preferences, here goes:
> 
> ...


Unfortunatly Newegg won't serve Canada... That PSU is nice and I actually was in toss up over the Antec Three Hundred case and the Thermaltake Matrix VX that I ended up ordering for him. I went with the TT not just because of price but also because of the filtered intake as my Dad is an indoor smoker and hopefully this will stop some of that gunk from lousing-up his CPU cooling. Are your Parents of the same age? I am 37 myself and my Dad was always the real reason I had console game systems and Computers in the early 80's when it was almost unheard of.


----------



## Smartbomb (May 9, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Looks like a nice setup,, if you have any trouble with the ocz memory, try them in the second set of slots



Thank-you for the warning... I think I read a post on the OCZ forum dealing with the same MB and memory kit, I think it was the blue slots that were touchy and the white slots were a go, is this correct?


----------



## Smartbomb (May 9, 2008)

Most important, I don't know much about the Arctic cooling freezer 7 pro CPU fan that I ordered for him other than it looks the part and is really cheap, will I be able to get his Quad to a meager 3.2Ghz on this? I was originally in toss up over this and the OCZ Vendetta which was similarly priced. *Smacks self in forehead* I guess I should have put this question forward before buying it


----------

